# Getting a job with Rural Metro



## Spencermarks1 (Jan 3, 2013)

I've been looking around for a year now trying to get a job within EMS, but to no avail. Recently I've applied at every Southbay (San Jose) area Rural Metro job and I keep getting the same form letter saying I got passed up. I've looked all over this site and Internet and I can't seem to find much in depth on R/M. Is this common? And has anyone been hired on with just EMT-B/AED/CPR/Amb. Cert. Thanks for your time.


----------



## DPM (Jan 3, 2013)

http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=28424

This should answer a lot of your questions about R/M.

Good luck!


----------



## stemi (Jan 4, 2013)

Sounds like bad timing. Back when I applied for them, I got replies months after applying. Getting a job in the Bay Area is tough, so you'll need to apply everywhere and not just R/M.

You should also get started on FEMA ICS 100, 200, and 700 courses; most applicants already have them prior to applying


----------



## Aprz (Jan 4, 2013)

It also depends which Rural/Metro you're applying for. Like what was said in the link, there are two Rural/Metros: interfacility transport (IFT) in Milpitas and the 911 provider in San Jose.

Rural/Metro in San Jose recently had open positions, and if you applied for that without experience, it wouldn't surprise me that you got passed up. There are just so many EMTs with experience applying for it you have almost no chance. However, I would be surprised if you passed up for Rural/Metro IFT in Milpitas. At my school, they (Milpitas) have a flyer saying they are hiring, I am told by some of their employees that they have a lot of open positions/having difficulty filling in full time shifts, and they are hiring according to their website (click here), and rumor is they plan to expand in the bay area (all ambulance companies say this, but Rural/Metro is the second largest ambulance company in the nation so I think they are more than talk)

Did you apply to Rural/Metro only, or other places too? There is Westmed Ambulance (they have a Santa Clara and Union City station I believe), Silicon Valley Ambulance (is that in San Jose?), Royal Ambulance (Santa Clara and San Leandro station), ProTransport-1 (Palo Alto, Hayward, Oakland, Richmond, San Francisco and further up North), Norcal Ambulance, American Medical Response (they are still around in San Francisco), King Ambulance (San Francisco), Golden State Ambulance (San Jose), Paramedic Plus and Patient Plus (San Leandro) etc.

When I first became an EMT. I was extremely picky about where I want to work. If you are only applying at 1 or 2 places, especially if they are 911-only like Rural/Metro in San Jose or Paramedic Plus in San Leandro, and without experience, it's unlikely you will get a job soon.

Common mistakes that I hear is some people start applying without a state cert. Do you have a California State Cert? Green Medical Examiner Card? You said "EMT-B" so it makes me worry it's the national registry card only, lol. And you didn't mention the medical exam cert, but you probably got that with your ambulance driver license. I just wanna make sure...

Do you have a resume?

Do you have job experience (doesn't have to be EMT)?

Like stemi said, get those FEMA certs. They aren't hard to get, but they required at some companies and counties. If you get the ones that he mentioned, those are the bare minimum to start in Santa Clara County. You also need AWR-160, IS-704, and IS-3. You'll need FRO pretty soon.

Is all your paperwork together and being sent when appropriate?

Are you following up with the companies you are applying to?

Make yourself known.


----------



## Spencermarks1 (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks for the information! Definitely given me stuff to look into and work. I think I've applied for AMR, SVA, R/M, WestMed and Golden State. But again, thanks this really helped. -_-


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 4, 2013)

Paramedics/Patients Plus would be a good place to try at too. It seems like Patients Plus is hiring all the time but I haven't seen any openings listed for Paramedics Plus since they started operations but then again I've only really been paying attention to open paramedic positions. 

Keep trying, like Aprz said, EMTs and Medics with experience in CA are a dime a dozen. It's not going to be easy but it's definitely possible to get a spot.


----------



## Shepard (Jan 4, 2013)

Bayshore and verihealth, both in San Mateo.

Remember, even IFT companies can choose the people who they think are the best. Every company you apply at in the Bay Area has anywhere from 30-100 people who want that job.


----------



## NPO (Jan 8, 2013)

I was applying for a year and forgot to get my ambulance certificate from the DMV. Got it then applied that night. Had 3 interviews scheduled by the next day and 5 by weeks end. But that was in the LA area.

Moral of the story; make sure ALL of your certs are in.


----------



## med51fl (Jan 9, 2013)

I know it is not Rural/Metro SW, but can anybody provide some insight as to Rural/Metro in East Tennessee?  What I am looking for is pay and benefits for paramedics and what working conditions / morale is like.  Thanks for any help.


----------



## patzyboi (Jan 9, 2013)

Dude I feel you man. Live in San Jose and just started applying after I got my state and national certificate, ambulance drivers cert and everything else.

I still need my ICS courses


----------

